

Ask HN: Do you change your editor's keyboard shortcuts? - reidmain

For the last year I've been primarily an iOS developer. I'm starting to branch into Android dev using Eclipse and am planning to start doing some web dev (Python/Ruby not really sure yet) using MacVim in the future.<p>I'm debating between learning all the Eclipse keyboard shortcuts or trying to update them so they match Xcode. At the same time I'm finding some cool shortcuts for functionality Xcode doesn't have or I didn't know it had.<p>So what about you? Do you modify your editor's keyboard shortcuts to make it more efficient? Match other editors you use? Or do you just use the stock shortcuts that come with your editor?
======
bartonfink
I prefer to use stock configuration as much as practical. For instance, if I
learn the stock Eclipse shortcuts, I can use any vanilla Eclipse installation
and be productive. If I modify some, or write extensive macros or code
templates, I'm more productive on my machine but (possibly substantially) less
productive elsewhere.

~~~
reidmain
That was my original thought but when I looked back at the past 2 years of my
life I found that I was always working on the same machine.

Do you find yourself needing to be productive on other machines than your own?

I would think that the increase in productivity if you optimized shortcuts
could be so great that it would outweigh the reduced productivity on other
machines so infrequently.

